# Racehorse perfomance enhancing drug from frog toxin!!!



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/20/s...inked-to-frogs.html?_r=2&hp&fb_source=message

Check this out! Dermorphin, an opiate 40x more powerful than morphine and derived from Phyllomedusa is being used to dope up racehorses to allow them to push past the pain and run faster, longer. 

Apparently unlike other opiates, it creates a state of EXCITED euphoria, adding to the performance enhancing effect

Dermorphin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Interesting read


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I heard this story on the radio this morning. They call it "Waxy Monkey frogging". Pretty funny.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't wait for South Park to do a show on this like their show on Cheesing. That being said I think I will now go pet my Waxy Monkeys!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I wonder if Mike Novy of Rainforest Junkys will be getting prank calls.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

" HEY BRO! MY HORSE IS SLOW!" Can I borrow one of your frogs for a bit?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

The hardest part is to get the horse to "lick it."


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

*Waxy monkey frog drug used on race horses*

Drug from waxy monkey frog skin illegally used on race horses http://nyti.ms/LErTWx Snake bite antivenin Venomous Snakebite - a New Study, and my own Experiences | That Reptile Blog


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Waxy monkey frog drug used on race horses*

I wonder who is synthesizing the dermorphin


----------

